

Ask HN: offline billboard ads for online sites? - epi0Bauqu

Results?
======
jacquesm
I have, during the F1 on water we had a huge float:

<http://ww.com/float.jpg>

The effect was pretty strange, we got a lot of press inquiries out of it, but
hardly any users.

So it was good for something I guess.

Regular roadside billboards I've never had, but yesterday I saw an enormous
one advertising Google Chrome.

